# Suggest good selfie stick for nexus6p and vivo v5



## freebird_9924 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello,

I just bought vivo v5, which has 20MP selfie camera, so i m thinking to buy good selfie stick too.

I searched on amazon, ebay etc and found several selfie sticks, so confused which one to choose.

Suggest me which things to look before buying and give your sugestion which selfie stick will suit my needs,

1. Should be compatible with nexus 6p and vivo v5 (as these two phones i do have)and other standard phones.. ( i think they work for all android?)

2. Should be long enough atleast 2 feet and compact enough and handy to carry when folded .

3. Which one do you suggest? bluetooth or aux? i think if aux is doing work, then bluetooth will be cumbersome...though personally havent experienced any. I need for photos not videos, so i think AUX should be fine, though give your inputs..

4. Should be simple and quick to use, button for clicking pic should be towards our end so we can easily take pic without stretching our body..

5.It should be holding mobile properly-good fit , so no risk of loosing mobile from grip and damage to mobile. It should be gentle in holding without giving scratches to mobile phone.

6. Price range : My budget is upto 200-500/- INR (5-10USD), although can extend if can get something better and unique.

7. Suggest me from indian websites like amazon.in, snapdeal.in, flipkart.com, ebay.in - any of these.

8. Based on above points, post link of selfie stick which you recommend.

Thanks for taking your time for giving your valuable inputs.


----------

